# figlia unica/ una figlia unica - uso dell'articolo



## natalesolen

Salve!!!
Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? Quale versione e' piu corretta di queste due: essere figlia unica, oppure essere UNA figlia unica. Questa espressione si usa con o senza articolo indeterminativo?
Grazie mille.


----------



## hybris80

Ciao!
la forma senza articolo.

- Sei figlio unico? E' figlia unica?
- Sì, sono figlio unico.

Anche nei giornali viene usato senza articolo, esempio "Istat: un bambino su 4 è figlio unico"


----------



## natalesolen

ciao!!
grazie mille della risposta. Ma c'e' qualche regola piu o meno precisa per spiegare perche si usa cosi?


----------



## hybris80

In realtà non è scorretto_ essere una figlia unica. _Come sempre dipende dal contesto, soprattutto se stai parlando a proposito dell'essere figlio unico: _sono un figlio unico e posso capirti; è più difficile essere un figlio unico?

_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Se dovessi cercare di spiegare il perché di una delle due forme piuttosto che dell'altra forse direi che:

"Sono figlia unica" si limita a caratterizzare/qualificare il soggetto della frase per mezzo dell'espressione "figlia unica", quasi dicesse "sono orfana", ecc.
Quando una persona dice "Sono una figlia unica", invece, fa riferimento a sé come _appartenente a un sottoinsieme_ di "figli unici" all'interno dell'universo "persone". Questo dà all'enunciato una valenza sensibilmente diversa: vien fatto di pensare alle caratteristiche condivise dai figli unici, ai loro problemi, alle difficoltà incontrate nella loro maturazione affettiva, e a tutti gli altri luoghi comuni e stereotipi più o meno legittimi. Insomma, "Sono una figlia unica", analogamente a "Sono un'orfana", apre la strada a interpretazioni di "appartenenza" e di "diversità" che non mi pare di riscontrare nella frase priva di articolo indefinito.

GS


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao, per me se dico "sei _una _figlia unica", voglio dire una figlia che chiama sempre alla sera quando pensa di fare tardi, che ti dice "no papà non ho bisogno di soldi, mi è ancora rimasto qualcosa dell'ultima paghetta" e cose del genere!


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Se dovessi cercare di spiegare il perché di una delle due forme piuttosto che dell'altra forse direi che:
> 
> "Sono figlia unica" si limita a caratterizzare/qualificare il soggetto della frase per mezzo dell'espressione "figlia unica", quasi dicesse "sono orfana", ecc.
> Quando una persona dice "Sono una figlia unica", invece, fa riferimento a sé come _appartenente a un sottoinsieme_ di "figli unici" all'interno dell'universo "persone". Questo dà all'enunciato una valenza sensibilmente diversa: vien fatto di pensare alle caratteristiche condivise dai figli unici, ai loro problemi, alle difficoltà incontrate nella loro maturazione affettiva, e a tutti gli altri luoghi comuni e stereotipi più o meno legittimi. Insomma, "Sono una figlia unica", analogamente a "Sono un'orfana", apre la strada a interpretazioni di "appartenenza" e di "diversità" che non mi pare di riscontrare nella frase priva di articolo indefinito.
> 
> GS



Ero quello che avevo pensato anch'io. Detto però con parole alle quali poco altro c'è da aggiungere. Ecco, aggiungerei che " Sono figlia unica" è frase che lascia poco altro spazio ad altre interpretazioni: soltanto quella di unicità nel senso di _unico membro della prole.
_
Ciao


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Sono d'accordo con Giorgio  
Per me è un po' come dire che "essere _un_ figlio unico" (condizione vissuta emotivamente) significa avere tutti i privilegi e tutti gli svantaggi "dell'essere figlio unico" (condizione vissuta ... anagraficamente).


----------



## Sempervirens

Sono d'accordo con Giorgio  


> Per me è un po' come dire che "essere _un_ figlio unico" (condizione vissuta emotivamente) significa avere tutti i privilegi e tutti gli svantaggi "dell'essere figlio unico" (condizione vissuta ... anagraficamente).



Ben detto, Anja.Ann! Giorgio ha dato la definizione più eloquente.  Purtroppo non sono d'accordo pienamente con te - e me ne dispiace, e mi duole dirlo -   quando ti riferisci (forse l'hai fatto unicamente per usare parole diverse) a  _*condizione vissuta...anagraficamente*. S_e ti riferisci al significato della parola, così come noi tutti lo conosciamo. 

No perché uno può essere illegittimo.. e può essere figlio (illegittimo) unico ,con altri fratelli (biologici)da altra parte .  Almeno io la vedo così.    Ho preso una cantonata?  

Ciao!


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me Anna voleva dire semplicemente che "essere figlio unico", senza atricolo, esprime piuttosto uno "status" fattico a differenza di "essere un figlio unico".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Semper!  

Provo a spiegarmi con altre parole.

Partiamo, chiaramente, dal presupposto che la situazione familiare sia, come dire, standard: padre e madre e figlio (senza fratelli, né legittimi, né illegittimi); il figlio che vive la propria condizione senza particolare coinvolgimento emotivo si esprimerà in merito come "_figlio unico_" (così come risulta nello stato famiglia all'anagrafe), mentre il figlio che vive la propria condizione con particolare coinvolgimento emotivo (pro o contro del non avere fratelli/sorelle) si esprimerà in merito come "_un_ figlio unico". 

EDIT
Ciao, Francis caro!  Esattamente (status = condizione).


----------



## francisgranada

VogaVenessian said:


> Mi sbilancio e dico che, dopo il post 5 di Giorgio, pietra miliare in questa discussione, non ho capito un benamato cavolo di tutti i seguenti.



Neanche il post #10? ...


----------



## Sempervirens

VogaVenessian said:


> Mi sbilancio e dico che, dopo il post 5 di Giorgio, pietra miliare in questa discussione, non ho capito un benamato cavolo di tutti i seguenti.



Ah, vuoi dire che dopo il post 5, di Giorgio, non hai capito tutti quelli seguenti? Sicuramente la colpa non è da attribuire a te, ma agli autori dei post che vanno dal numero 6 al numero 12.


----------



## chipulukusu

VogaVenessian said:


> Mi sbilancio e dico che, dopo il post 5 di Giorgio, pietra miliare in questa discussione, non ho capito un benamato cavolo di tutti i seguenti.



Beh, partiamo da #6:

Se sento "sono figlia unica" capisco "non ho fratelli né sorelle".

Se sento "sono una figlia unica" posso capire:

1) non ho fratelli né sorelle
2) sono cresciuta da sola
3) sono una figlia come se ne trovano poche al giorno d'oggi.

_sono figlia unica_ dà sicuramente meno spazio a interpretazioni, anche se ritengo che possa anche questa frase essere utilizzata per mettere l'accento più sulla condizione di _figlia unica_ che sul dato oggettivo di non avere né fratelli né sorelle.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Va be', batti e ribatti, a parte "status = condizione, mi sembrano tutte amplificazioni, un tantino ridondanti, del #5.


----------



## Italic

Ciao a tutti.
Sulla Wikipedia io trovo abbastanza spesso delle frase come questa "Figlia primogenita del duca Guglielmo X il Tolosano..." (L'inizio della frase). Come vedete, la parola "figlia" non e' accompagnata da nessun articolo (nonostante la presenza del aggettivo "primogenita"). Ecco la mia domanda. Si deve usare un articolo nella costruzione "figlio/nipote/padre *di* qcuno" e quale articolo si deve usare?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## chipulukusu

Una frase, soprattutto se iniziale, come "Figlia primogenita del duca..." è tipica dello stile giornalistico o enciclopedico. E' impossibile, secondo me, rispondere alla tua domanda senza esempi specifici, perché vi sono tantissimi casi in cui si può usare o non usare l'articolo _un, una davanti _a _figlio, figlia.

_Esempio:

"Giorgio _è figlio_ di Marta"

_"Un __figlio _di Marta è ingegnere"


----------



## Italic

Ciao, Chi!
Se ho ben capito, quando noi diamo la definizione di una persona, non usiamo nessun articolo:
_Questa ragazza e' figlia di Francesca
Questi maschi sono figli di Mario
Quell'uomo e' padre di Dino_
E' vero?


----------



## chipulukusu

Vero, ma con cautela!

_Questa ragazza è figlia di Francesca_ è giusto, ma potrei dire _Questa ragazza è una figlia di Francesca, _se Francesca ha più figli e mi interessa metterlo in rilievo, anche se è più comune dire in questo caso _Questa ragazza è una delle figlie di Francesca.

Quell'uomo e' padre di Dino _e _Quell'uomo e' il padre di Dino _sono entrambe forme corrette e accettabili. Qui non credo che ci sia una regola ma solo abitudine.

_Questi maschi sono figli di Mario_ è valido in generale, mentre _Questi maschi sono i figli di Mario _aggiunge l'informazione che Mario ha _solo_ questi figli.

Spero di non averti confuso le idee


----------



## Italic

Capito.
Allora, se ritornare alla frase "un figlio di Marta e' ingegnere", posso dire anche "uno dei figli di Marta e' ingegnere"?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao italic, ciao Chipu,
per semplificare, di norma davanti ai nomi di parentela va sempre posto l'articolo che a volte si può omettere dipendendo dal contesto.


----------



## chipulukusu

Italic said:


> Capito.
> Allora, se ritorniamo alla frase "un figlio di Marta e' ingegnere", posso dire anche "uno dei figli di Marta e' ingegnere"?



 perfetto!
Anzi direi che _uno dei figli di Marta e' ingegnere_ è preferibile ma sono entrambi corretti.




dragonseven said:


> Ciao italic, ciao Chipu,
> per semplificare, di norma davanti ai nomi di parentela va sempre posto l'articolo che a volte si può omettere dipendendo dal contesto.



ecco, così è più chiaro


----------



## rebusX

chipulukusu said:


> _Quell'uomo e' padre di Dino _e _Quell'uomo e' il padre di Dino _sono entrambe forme corrette e accettabili. Qui non credo che ci sia una regola ma solo abitudine.



A mio avviso con "_Quell'uomo e' padre di Dino_" si intende mettere in evidenza soprattutto la relazione parentale tra le due persone, mentre con "_Quell'uomo e' il padre di Dino_" più che alla relazione si mira all'identificazione dell'uomo (cioè, è un'informazione che aiuta ad inquadrare l'uomo). Ma sono comunque sfumature e non tutti potrebbero intenderle allo stesso modo


----------



## chipulukusu

rebusX said:


> A mio avviso con "_Quell'uomo e' padre di Dino_" si intende mettere in evidenza soprattutto la relazione parentale tra le due persone, mentre con "_Quell'uomo e' il padre di Dino_" più che alla relazione si mira all'identificazione dell'uomo (cioè, è un'informazione che aiuta ad inquadrare l'uomo). Ma sono comunque sfumature e non tutti potrebbero intenderle allo stesso modo



E' un'osservazione molto giusta! Però il tuo esempio è evidente con un soggetto indeterminato come _quell'uomo. _Con un soggetto determinato come in  "_Luigi è padre di Dino"_ e "_Luigi è il padre di Dino"_ mi sembra che la distinzione si perda.


----------



## rebusX

chipulukusu said:


> E' un'osservazione molto giusta! Però il tuo esempio è evidente con un soggetto indeterminato come _quell'uomo. _Con un soggetto determinato come in  "_Luigi è padre di Dino"_ e "_Luigi è il padre di Dino"_ mi sembra che la distinzione si perda.




Sì, in certa misura si perde. Rimane però, a mio modo di vedere, una sottile differenza di sfumatura. Se io aggiungo l’articolo, infatti, “il padre di Gino” diventa un ruolo ben preciso, come potrebbe essere “il barbiere del paese” o “il presidente del club”: il fatto che sia una relazione di parentela potrebbe anche non essere importante. Se invece ometto l’articolo, tale particolare diventa centrale. Per esempio, se in una discussione si parlasse di questo Luigi che io non conosco, alla domanda: “Ma chi è Luigi?” si potrebbe rispondere: “Luigi è il padre di Gino”. Sarebbe corretta anche l’altra forma, ma questa a mio avviso è più precisa e pertinente. In questo caso si dice “è il padre di Gino” perché probabilmente mi dà più informazioni che non “è un cantante”. Se invece chiedessi: “Ma Luigi è parente di Gino?”, in quel caso mi sembrerebbe più appropriato rispondere: “Sì, Luigi è padre di Gino”. Fra l’altro, quest’ultima domanda mi pare che aiuti a rendere ancor meglio quello che intendo: infatti, avrei anche potuto chiedere: “Ma Luigi è un parente di Gino?”, aggiungendo cioè l’articolo. In tal caso, usare “un parente” mi permette di qualificare meglio Luigi inserendolo in un gruppo, in questo caso quello dei parenti di Gino (volendo allungare la domanda, avrei potuto chiedere: “Ma chi è Luigi, è forse un parente di Gino?”, e saremmo tornati al primo esempio). Invece, se chiedo: “Luigi è parente di Gino?” faccio una domanda più specifica, perché desidero sapere proprio se è parente. Dico che questo esempio è più chiaro perché anche “il padre”, se vogliamo, è un gruppo formato da un’unica persona: è un caso più particolare in cui le differenze sono meno evidenti, ma la motivazione per l’uso dell’articolo, a mio avviso, è simile. Almeno a me così pare, scusate se mi sono dilungato troppo.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao RebusX e benvenuto nel forum,
secondo mio modesto parere e personalmente in generale, si utilizza sempre l'articolo perché, non è solo giusto ma precisa cosa si sta dicendo, da più informazioni, mentre omettendolo si omettono anche alcune di queste. Poi dipendendo dal contesto può essere giusto ometterlo per esempio nel caso si voglia sapere se il nome di parentela appartiene a quella determinata persona non specificatamente su un'altra, o perché ininfluente, o perché si vuole sviare l'attenzione, o per altri motivi ancora. Alla fine i casi sono troppo numerosi e non penso si possa riuscire a elencarli tutti.


----------

